# videos mkv sur iPad Mini ?



## macbookeur75 (27 Novembre 2012)

bonjour

est il possible de lire des mkv en 720p ou 1080p sur le Mini ?

pourquoi ces resolutions me direz vous ?

c'est juste que si on a déjà des videos HD, c'est un peu chiant de les reconvertir

je me demandais donc si le Mini était assez puissant pour les lire

c'était le cas sur l'iPad 3

mais bon, vu la config du Mini, je demande...


----------



## Lauange (28 Novembre 2012)

Bjr,

Oui, avec Aceplayer.


----------



## doupold (28 Novembre 2012)

Je crois aussi avec cineXplayerHD.


----------

